# Help me find replacement Handwheel for my Craftsman Tablesaw



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

I stripped the bevel adjustment plastic handwheel (part number 62250) on my Craftsman 113.29943 table saw. Although the original original is available from sears for $26 but since it is plastic, I really don't want to buy something that will strip again.

Sears suggests a substitute part # 62912 in place of the original for about the same price, but I am wondering if there is a cheaper alternate available?

I need to use the saw in the interim, but without the handle i can't change the bevel it is stuck at. Any idea how can I make the saw functional in the mean while?

Thanks!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Umm, how about the tool of a thousand uses?!?










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Only a thousand *MrUnix* ? Surely you jest ! It was a sad day when ViseGrip sold out to Irwin.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I've repaired mine several times w/ epoxy, but when it goes I'll make a wooden one.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Mine just broke took. The lift wheel went as well. My plan is to make 2 new ones out of wood and epoxy the center metal piece in place. I'll probably reuse the handle from the old ones.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

Chuck on a cordless drill presto changeo power tilt or rise. Use low speed to fine adjust . worry about a wheel later !!!!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You can check Ebay for a used metal hand wheel that fits.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a 113.298762. I replaced my hand wheels with metal cranks from a Craftsman RAS. I got mine from off ebay from this guy (see below). They work fine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-radial-arm-saw-elevation-crank-lever-1-2-dia-Will-work-on-table-saw-/160872213536?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2574bb2c20


----------



## scbolt6 (Jun 1, 2012)

I had the same problem with my Craftsman 8" Table Saw. I got a couple of nice metal hand wheels from Grizzly for less than 10.00 each, but I had to drill out the mounting holes and tap the threads for the set screws… They were an upgrade well worth doing.


----------



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info guys.

I checked Grizzly's website and they seem to be the cheapest around. They have the following wheel which I think will go well, but as *scbolt6* said I would need to drill out the bore and tap for the set screw.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Cast-Iron-Handwheel-6-/H3189

How difficult of a job is it without a drill press?

*scbolt6:* did you drill the hole all the way through or part way? Do you happen to have a picture of this setup handy?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Not to be too mother-like…...but don't you think it'd be worth paying an extra $10-15 and getting a handwheel that's already spec'd-out?? 
Drilling out the bore and set-screw holes is possible with a hand drill, but ill-advised (imo). You'll need to buy proper bits, taps, and set screws. I'm not sure you'll come out ahead with the grizzly parts. Again, just my opinion.

Are you sure the craftsman replacement part is plastic? When I went through this a few weeks ago, Sears referenced a metal replacement wheel.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-number/818526/0009/113


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Like I mentioned above, I am having the same problem. I was going to make a new handle out of wood (to save money) but the center was the only part that was damaged. I created a hub in Sketchup and cut it out on my CNC router. The center hub is hammer-in tight and is a hexagon so I don't think it will slip. I still have to clean out the back of the wheel and epoxy the patch in but I think this will work. I'll be doing this for both wheels (bevel & lift).









Is your wheel the same as mine?


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

if it helps, here's how it came out:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/70916


----------



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Chuck,

Sorry for the late reply.

My handwheels are different than yours. The wheel is made of plastic and has a metallic collet that is held in the wheel with splines. This collet goes on the shaft and is held secure with a set screw.The main problem is that the plastic splines have stripped and the collet is somewhat free rotating inside the wheel.

I looked at your CNC'd wheel insert, I really like your design. Did you use epoxy to bond the metallic part with the plastic wheel?


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Mine sounds exactly like yours. The metal collet in the donut I made was in the wheel and was held in with plastic splines. I cleaned out the splines with a roto zip, shown in the video to make room for the donut.

The only thing I made was the wood donut with the hexagon cut out in the middle to hold the original hexagon-shaped collet.

The metal collet fit tightly in the wood donut, no glue. I glued the donut to the plastic handle with hot glue.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i think I have one or 2 just like the ones you posted. PM me if you would want them. I parted out the saw some time ago. I'll look and see if I have one left or both.


----------



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Don,

I think I will just upgrade to better handwheels in the near future. Thanks for the offer though. I will keep it in mind in case I decide not to upgrade.

Thanks!


----------



## PDuff (Jun 3, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but since people will likely dig it up in a search when they have the same problem, I'm posting my solution.

Mcmaster.com sell hand wheels that should fit this. PN: 6033k71 is $18.40 and from the basic drawing on the website looks like the same unit from the sears link posted earlier. I just ordered them. If they don't work out, I'll post again.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Another thing ,I love those big ten inch wheels grizzly sell for just over thirty bucks they would be great for a big saw and would last a lifetime.Do you think they would send to Scotland at a reasonable cost if at all ? Alistair


----------



## pbesong (Aug 14, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but my wheel was stripped and the bolt holding it on was broken off on the shaft and would not turn the saw blade height adjuster, so I simple drilled a small hole in the side of the plastic handle and screwed a short bolt through it. It holds it on like a set screw. I drilled in the flat area of the hole in the handle, not the circular part so the bolt would sit pretty flat and not turn with the wheel. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Check this place. They have the most extensive collection of hand wheels available in metal and plastic. McMaster-Carr also has a lot of hand wheels. http://www.essentracomponents.com/en-us/knobs-handles-grips


----------

